
The Data That Turned the World Upside Down - suresh70
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/how-our-likes-helped-trump-win
======
Mendenhall
This is going to lead to very bad things. The way this data can be used for
"evil" is legion. I suppose some would say this already proof.

